# Florida Golf Idea



## JLB (Nov 22, 2007)

I am on several email lists for Florida golf.

Yesterday I signed up for the email list at a Sarasota course because we will be staying at Sandpiper in January.  I got a free birthday round, which it happens I will be able to use the day we are driving from Orlando to Ft. Myers Beach, if I don't get a free birthday round at the Kissimmee course I normally get one from.  I can also pick up a discounted Internet round for my timeshare/golfing buddy.

After signing up at each course, you are normally eligible for Internet specials, and this one will have discount tee times for the week we are at Sandpiper.

Now I'm looking forward to January 5.  Leave Orlando.  Golf in Sarasota.  Late lunch at a Shells.  Check in at Ft. Myers Beach.  

Sounds good.

PS: Don't worry about the _girls_.  They will find a Ross's while we are golfing.  

PPSS: Tipping.  At some courses, someone meets you at your car or at the bag drop, normally with a cart, puts your bags on it, and gives you instructions.  Give em a couple of bucks.

At some courses someone will meet you at the end of your round, at the 18th, clean your clubs, and maybe help you to the car to put your bags back in it.  Give em a couple more bucks.

If you golf at Ledgestone, near Branson, give em 20s.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 23, 2007)

JLB,
Got any tips for the Palm Beach Area?
Mike


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 23, 2007)

*Golf, Shmolph.*

We're signed up for an outstanding _Instant Exchange_ timeshare week in January 2008 at a spectacular BlueGreen golf resort in St. Augustine FL. 

We don't play golf. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 23, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> We're signed up for an outstanding _Instant Exchange_ timeshare week in January 2008 at a spectacular BlueGreen golf resort in St. Augustine FL.
> 
> We don't play golf.
> 
> ...




It's really not a golf resort, it is adjacent to a spectacular golf course, and a very expensive one, so it is probably good that you don't play.  We went in October, which is an off season for Florida golf, very very cheap golf available, and it ws $120 a person to play.  so when we tried to watch the golfers from our balcony, there were none to see.


----------



## JLB (Nov 23, 2007)

No.  Although I suggested a tip about tips, I don't provide your tips.   

If you are asking if I have any _advice_ about the Palm Beach area, it would be to stay elsewhere.   



suenmike32 said:


> JLB,
> Got any tips for the Palm Beach Area?
> Mike


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 23, 2007)

If you want to play around Marco, let me know.  There are some nice courses around here that are pretty reasonable.  I like the ones where you can hit the ball onto the wrong fairway and still keep the ball in play!  I tried those fancy places in Myrtle Beach - too many water traps!


----------



## JLB (Nov 23, 2007)

We play with Rapmarks at their course when we are there.  We will be for a week starting 1/5, and there's been talk of a get-together on Tuesday, 1/8.

So many courses are built through residential developments that it is uncommon to find adjoining fairways.  I believe the only Branson course that way is Holiday Hills.  There's actually five fairways contiguous there, and other areas where two are.



Sea Six said:


> If you want to play around Marco, let me know.  There are some nice courses around here that are pretty reasonable.  I like the ones where you can hit the ball onto the wrong fairway and still keep the ball in play!  I tried those fancy places in Myrtle Beach - too many water traps!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 24, 2007)

suenmike32 said:


> JLB,
> Got any tips for the Palm Beach Area?
> Mike



My three top palm beach golf courses are

Trump International
Boca Resort
Breakers


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 24, 2007)

Bill,
Thanks for your thoughts on courses around PB.
Mike


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 24, 2007)

JLB
Regarding the "tip", I'm sorry I bothered to ask.
Regarding the "advice" that I didn't ask for, I'll pass. We like the Palm Beach area very much thank you.
Mike


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 24, 2007)

JLB said:


> If you are asking if I have any _advice_ about the Palm Beach area, it would be to stay elsewhere.



I don't understand this dig on Palm Beach....there are dozens of nice golf courses and resorts here that make LedgeStone seem more like a putt-putt course for kids.


----------



## JLB (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess you missed the smilie    and the winkie    .

Sometimes humor does not play well on the Internet, especially smart-ass humor.   

Most folks know that if I have advice, I freely pass it along.  [Sometimes even when I don't have advice.  Oops, used up my allotment of smilies. ]



suenmike32 said:


> JLB
> Regarding the "tip", I'm sorry I bothered to ask.
> Regarding the "advice" that I didn't ask for, I'll pass. We like the Palm Beach area very much thank you.
> Mike


----------



## JLB (Nov 24, 2007)

Like it says in the thread about old duffers on TUG, it's always nice to be referred to as a kid.   

At Ledgestone the greens are very tough to read, so the putt-putt part normally becomes more like putt-putt, putt-putt-putt.  

We seem to be a little touchy today, area-protective.  Perhaps it's the trytophan.  :rofl: :hysterical:  



Steamboat Bill said:


> I don't understand this dig on Palm Beach....there are dozens of nice golf courses and resorts here that make LedgeStone seem more like a putt-putt course for kids.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Nov 24, 2007)

I am going to Palm beach Shores the 4th of Jan. I would like to squeeze in a round of Golf since I can't make the party on the west coast.  Can I play for about $30 somewhere? And it HAS to have adjoining fareways since I can't ever seem to stay in my own.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 24, 2007)

JLB,
Not a problem...people don't always understand my sense of humor either.

I thought that being a well rounded golfer/traveler, you might have a secret spot or two on the east coast.
STEAMBOAT had some good choices...but my game doesn't justify the greens fees.
I'm more in line with MILOIOWA...but $30-40 GF's are hard to find during the Platinum season.
I'm staying a week at Mystic Dunes prior to going down to Ocean Pointe, but probably won't play Mystic more than once, (if that), at $175.00 per round.
For me, that would be like paying $1.75 per stroke! I wouldn't be able to sleep at night!
Have a good holiday.
Mike



JLB said:


> I guess you missed the smilie    and the winkie    .
> 
> Sometimes humor does not play well on the Internet, especially smart-ass humor.
> 
> Most folks know that if I have advice, I freely pass it along.  [Sometimes even when I don't have advice.  Oops, used up my allotment of smilies. ]


----------



## alexb (Nov 24, 2007)

harmony are offering tee times at$49 am on www.golfnow.com


----------



## JLB (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually, I am fairly lopsided, not well-rounded, as both a golfer and a traveler.   

My righthand coast golf advice would involve a drive to Orlando or near Ft. Myers.  

My favorite Florida golf site lists some Palm Beach courses 

http://www.efloridagolf.com/Region.aspx?Region=Palm Beach

But I can't recall that I have ever seen any Special Offers for them.  If there is, it will be very reasonable 4-round passes.

Each course that offers discounts has a limited number each month, so the best day to search is the first of the month.  Use the Special Offer>Florida link on the web-site, and get

http://www.efloridagolf.com/SpecialOffers.aspx

There's only 11 now because it is so late in the month.  On the first there will be 70 or 80.







suenmike32 said:


> JLB,
> Not a problem...people don't always understand my sense of humor either.
> 
> I thought that being a well rounded golfer/traveler, you might have a secret spot or two on the east coast.
> ...


----------



## LynnW (Nov 30, 2007)

Well here we are our last day at the Shell Island Beach Club on Sanibel Island and lucky enough to be able to pick up the wireless internet in our unit! On Sunday we played with rapmarks at their course and had a fun day. JLB you are right it is challenging! On Monday we played at the Dunes on the island which I booked with ezlinks for $41 and on Thurs we played Shell Point which is just off the island. The resort here had $10 off coupons so we paid $46 which is not too bad. It seems the golf is much more reasonable in Nov than in Jan. Heading for Marco Island tomorrow and don't have anything booked yet but will call some courses when we get there.  

Lynn


----------



## JLB (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the low handicappers in league was loading his and his wife's clubs in the trunk of their car the other day.  Since they store their clubs at the clubhouse, I jokingly said, "Heading to Florida?"  

"Yup.  Marco Island."

he has never been there, but his wife has accepted a job there so they are in the process of relocating, gradually I think.

Your Marco golf will likely be off-island.



LynnW said:


> Heading for Marco Island tomorrow and don't have anything booked yet but will call some courses when we get there.
> 
> Lynn


----------

